# The game of GNAR



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Do one for Gore!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Ice cream rules are way easier and sure tastes better...


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

This is awesome! I like the rad shout out before dropping in and gloating that you are the best on the river when you done. I am going to use these on a daily basis next paddling season. I may just paddle naked the whole summer! Hell, why not! I need the points and the Front Range playboating crowd sure does need to loosen up!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I didn't watch the whole video but THAT looks hysterical! Awesome! Keep making the boating rules!!!!!


----------



## Cinnamonster (Jan 3, 2007)

everyone watch the vid it's the best romantic comedy of the year!


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

Whatever, that is elitist California crap. Prick skiers inflating their egos and thirsting for more attention. Almost every part of that game is about drawing attention to yourself or being a cocky asshole to anyone outside of the group. I understand that it was started as an attempt to take the edge off of "cool" but it became the new "cool" and defeated it's point. All these guys just trying to show that they don't give a fuck more than the next makes it more apparent that they DO give a fuck. 

I get that it's a game and probably fun, but calling it self effacing or comically humbling is a joke. All it is is a way to show off to all your buds that you are "way crazy and siiiick!" Jackass on skis. 

In Kayaking it would be different, fewer spectators and chances to peacock (except on the Ark or at Gore Race) and could be a fun competition between friends, but if you closed the group (no spectators/outsiders) most of the points would come from lines not antics. Just like points for paddle strokes in a raft in the Maze on the Poudre....

Still a fun video with some cool footage.


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

best game ever!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I can't wait to see Sean lee on runs and say "I AM Sicker than SEAN LEE!" Oh wait, I'm not sick enough to be in the sane runs as Sean lee. Damn!


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

REDPADDLE! I AM SO MUCH BETTER THAN YOU!


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

Seeing as the game of GNAR is "elitist California crap," the obvious venue for a similar kayaking game would clearly be the Middle Fork of the Kings from Bishop Pass Trailhead to the takeout of the Garlic Falls run. Running the Kings is pretty much as close as you can get in the kayaking world to a day of schralpin' the GNAR at Squaw Valley, minus the spectators and 25,000 dollar winner's purse. And GNAR would not stand for "Gaffney's Numerical Assessment of Radness," but "Gapers Navigating Awesome Rapids." Points would be awarded for beating your friends to to the putin, not scouting or portaging, wiping your butt with poison oak cause you're so hardcore, bringing nothing but a box of pop-tarts and a carton of ciggs C Beavers style and lapping the beaver slide naked (no helmet/pfd/skirt etc.) after a couple of whiskey shots while calling your mom on a sat. phone. Points would be lost for hiring mules to carry your shit in, eating mountian house every night, swimming and losing your boat in the bottom nine, failing to obtain a wilderness permit and getting caught by rangers, portaging (anything), admitting that your might be a little bit scared to your "friends," and generally doing anything that Shane McConkey wouldn't do. I could keep going, but you all get the picture. See you all next year.


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

Redpaddle said:


> Whatever, that is elitist California crap. Prick skiers inflating their egos and thirsting for more attention. Almost every part of that game is about drawing attention to yourself or being a cocky asshole to anyone outside of the group. I understand that it was started as an attempt to take the edge off of "cool" but it became the new "cool" and defeated it's point. All these guys just trying to show that they don't give a fuck more than the next makes it more apparent that they DO give a fuck.
> 
> I get that it's a game and probably fun, but calling it self effacing or comically humbling is a joke. All it is is a way to show off to all your buds that you are "way crazy and siiiick!" Jackass on skis.
> 
> ...


why are you such a hater? are you from the front range? that shit is funny, especially the utah part. you should go up to tao at the vail games and give him a pro call out, i bet he'd challenge you to skirt up


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Poudre: points for actually boofing a fish out of the water in lowers, splating the pine view rock (more for throwing padde too), mooning breck's house

lose points for fipping in pineview, groove tube, etc, not honking before the cattle grate, paddle high fives (in a raft), being addicted to meth and owning an ampitheater


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

paulk said:


> Poudre: points for actually boofing a fish out of the water in lowers, splating the pine view rock (more for throwing padde too), mooning breck's house
> 
> lose points for fipping in pineview, groove tube, etc,* not honking before the cattle grate*, paddle high fives (in a raft), being addicted to meth and owning an ampitheater


Gotta honk! Don't want to run over the trolls fingers and have him curse you with bad river juju


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Negative points if you accept a rub down from "the poudre canyon shamen" positive points for throwing tweeking hippies over the mish rail, into the river


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

What's wrong with a little rub down? As for the tweaking hippies......


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Reminds me a little of the top 10 eddies on the little white. We need a version of this for the poudre.

EGCREEKIN: EG's Top 10 Eddies "L-dub"


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Poudre might have a handful of hard to catch eddies but ten is a stretch.. big south 10 eddies would be sweet, specially if you threw in some attainment eddies above some good shit


----------



## CFlem18 (May 12, 2008)

jnee said:


> I thought folks might like this, it was posted on alabama whitewater by Adam Goshorn. I know he is making one for little river canyon in Alabama. Seems like a great way to make the commonly run more fun and more of a challenge.
> 
> Here is his post...
> 
> ...


Another addition: Go up to a random person(s) and ask who has the best chaco tan (or other sandal).... winner +500


----------



## CFlem18 (May 12, 2008)

This could also apply to drysuit/top hand tans


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Freewheel bottom drop of double trouble + 200 (+50 for reverse freewheel)
Freewheel top drop of double trouble + 500 (+150 for reverse)
Do both those freewheels in the same run + 300 in addition to the other bonuses
Flip over while attempting these freewheels - 500


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

that video was FUN, if you don't have snot coming out of your nose from laughing hysterically by minute 3 you are a stone...

and a group of Joe's that can run shit like that and have embraced ski bum stardom is no elitist move. You be the penical of your sport in your north face tuxedo with your serious attitude, I'll watch the chick ripping naked!


----------

